# Roval Control SL SCS wheels on a regular (non-SCS) road bike?



## borgey (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't understand "SCS".

Can I use SCS wheels (eg., Roval Control SL SCS wheels) on a regular. non-SCS, road bike (eg., 2018 Diverge carbon frame)?

Thanks!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't try to understand it. If you don't have an SCS bike (you don't), then don't use SCS wheels.


----------



## borgey (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for answering!


----------

